# Norwich Show....How was it?



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Did anyone go to the Norwich Show? Was it any good? How many tables? What did you buy?

I was stuck away at work so couldnt go...........:sad:


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

i had fun even though i couldn't stay for long, nice to see nige and paul. Ended getting a tremper giant leo from middle table next to hoggies anyone have any ideas who it was, he did say but i can't remember lol


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

most people who went were only looking, not that there was too many of them, all sellers i spoke to had a terrible day from a selling point, there was some nice reps to be had, people just were not buying, the bulk of public were local people just looking, on a brighter side was good from a social point, the only stall i saw doing regular buisness was the burger stand, :blahblah:


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

dont no if it was any good did not go wish i did but did not can only blam my self for that :biteme:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i went brough 1 gecko and 3 newts...
shame there wasnt any more lizards tho, hardly any..

nearly bough the velvet geck from nerys and a corn!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was told I didnt miss much, not very busy??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

busy.... but i didnt see maany peopel buying stuff...


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

was there any royals there


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tiffa said:


> was there any royals there


think so... although i aint a snake person.
some amazing ones there though


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

more royals than anything else, after the initial opening people were few and far between, :sad:


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Some gorgeous Royals there, had my eye on a PieBald but i've got lack of funds at the moment. I didn't personally recognise anyone there, but then again i was there for the Reps. The burger van did do alot of business, and rightly so, the burgers were gorgeous.

Nearly bought a baby cham, again lack of funds


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

quite a few people but no one seemed to be selling much.
Were some good deals to be had if you had the money on you, some silly prices about now, but i suppose if no one will pay top money then people have to lower their prices to sell stuff.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I wish I could have been there...maybe next year


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> i had fun even though i couldn't stay for long, nice to see nige and paul. Ended getting a tremper giant leo from middle table next to hoggies anyone have any ideas who it was, he did say but i can't remember lol


his name is caz, I know him from when he worked at easton collage. hadn't seen him for a couple of years though. was nice to see a few people I recognised. I was hopeing to see more lizards too, seemed to be nearly all corn snakes, royals and inverts, not that I have enough money to be buying lots of stuff at the moment.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

anyone knwo who the guy in th e corner was... with the frogs and newts? and sals?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i cant wait for rodbaston, meant to be a good one! and i'm going! this'll be my third show in 4 months


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

it was great:-o
i got

Red claw scorp
burrowing roaches
flat rock scorp
vinegroon
4 black beauty stick insects
4 fruit beetles
some fruit beetle grubbs
mexican fire leg sling
P. griffinii mantid
armoured millipede
2 hissing roaches
painted birdeater
het anery corn snake

ohh yeah who saw that snow corn for sale near genetic gems??
i bought it!!:-o lol
:grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> anyone knwo who the guy in th e corner was... with the frogs and newts? and sals?


i got my royal off him a while back 
he said it was fine and stuff but i didnt eat for quite a few months:|
mahh royals have a reputation i spose
:grin1:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i was there helping a friend on a table next to nerys, freeky got her leos from us, i got a male royal from one of the middle tables he is gorgeous, 

monitorfan666 which table did u get ur hissing roaches from as we were selling madagascan hissing roaches?

i met nerys, rory, cornmorphs, freecky geeky an her fella, urm corvid, churchyjnr who was next to us can't remeber everyone met loads of people


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> Did anyone go to the Norwich Show? Was it any good? How many tables? What did you buy?
> 
> I was stuck away at work so couldnt go...........:sad:


hmm, well, from a selling pov it was pointless, i actually took less than what was already pre sold.. lol, work that one out.
socially it was good, saw a lot of faces, few new ones.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

trese said:


> monitorfan666 which table did u get ur hissing roaches from as we were selling madagascan hissing roaches?


ermm ohh god i can never remember the table names lol
ok right you go in lol,theres a man selling the spiders and stuff,then around that bit the one with all the mantids out:-o lol
:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> i got my royal off him a while back
> he said it was fine and stuff but i didnt eat for quite a few months:|
> mahh royals have a reputation i spose
> :grin1:


aaa lol scarey looking guy lol



trese said:


> i was there helping a friend on a table next to nerys, freeky got her leos from us, i got a male royal from one of the middle tables he is gorgeous,
> 
> monitorfan666 which table did u get ur hissing roaches from as we were selling madagascan hissing roaches?
> 
> i met nerys, rory, cornmorphs, freecky geeky an her fella, urm corvid, churchyjnr who was next to us can't remeber everyone met loads of people


freekygeeky and her fella!! hehe - master of darkness - graham



cornmorphs said:


> hmm, well, from a selling pov it was pointless, i actually took less than what was already pre sold.. lol, work that one out.
> socially it was good, saw a lot of faces, few new ones.


i didnt see you, well i prob did was looking for a corn!!! i spoke for ages with nerys


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> aaa lol scarey looking guy lol


lol yuh was he wearing a wig??
:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> lol yuh was he wearing a wig??
> :grin1:


eeeer could of been


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> lol yuh was he wearing a wig??
> :grin1:


he was 2 stalls down from me :crazy:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

lmao 
he had some groovy amphib's though
:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe i got 3 from himm!!! 1


monitorfan666 said:


> lmao
> he had some groovy amphib's though
> :grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

haha cool newts yeah??

i was thinkin of gettin a couple salamanders off him
hes been at every show ive been too
omg who saw that big bosc monitor near the back?? ahhhh i want it
:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bosc scared the f*ck out of me!!!!!!!!!!

i brought 3 banded newts!!!!!!

AMAZING THINGS

http://www.rieo.net/amph/saramand/imori/tritu/ophry5.jpg

from google - adult


monitorfan666 said:


> haha cool newts yeah??
> 
> i was thinkin of gettin a couple salamanders off him
> hes been at every show ive been too
> ...


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> bosc scared the f*ck out of me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i brought 3 banded newts!!!!!!
> 
> ...


awhhh i could of got some of them what was it ermm 10 for £25 or somethin??

aww my nan loooooved the bosc haha
:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> awhhh i could of got some of them what was it ermm 10 for £25 or somethin??
> 
> aww my nan loooooved the bosc haha
> :grin1:


heh yea 10 for £25


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> heh yea 10 for £25


lol ohhhhh and im gettin into amphibs alot lately for some reason 
i think its mainly the thought of plantin and doing up the vivs haha
:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> lol ohhhhh and im gettin into amphibs alot lately for some reason
> i think its mainly the thought of plantin and doing up the vivs haha
> :grin1:


hehe:lolsign:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

trese said:


> i was there helping a friend on *a table next to nerys*, freeky got her leos from us, i got a male royal from one of the middle tables he is gorgeous,
> 
> monitorfan666 which table did u get ur hissing roaches from as we were selling madagascan hissing roaches?
> 
> i met nerys, rory, cornmorphs, freecky geeky an her fella, urm corvid, churchyjnr who was next to us can't remeber everyone met loads of people


i didn;t realise that was nerys, i swapped my patternless leo with her at the end of the show,


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Saw a few there, got to meet Nerys and Rory at last !

Of course young nige was larger than life and a few others, but not as many as I thought I would, despite having a sign wiv me name on, maybe its just no one likes me !!

As far as selling goes, it was pants, a pair of APTORs found a nice new home, that was it !

Plenty of lookers for the first few hours then it was pretty dead.

Tony


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> aaa lol scarey looking guy lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah , well i would think you did.. there was nerys, and me selling corns.. thats about it lol.. fat bloke, NFL top? thats me
there were the odd others kicking about, amels, snows


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

post a pic of yourself nige i bet everyone will go ahh thats you


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> post a pic of yourself nige i bet everyone will go ahh thats you


yeah, more than likely lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i bet half the people on here have seen you even if they dont know it yet lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think half do know it, and the other half have but don tlol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

probably your not only a post whore but a show whore too lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i must be lol..


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

how do you find time to work, see your family and see to your snakes??? the mind boggles


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i really dont know mate


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

you havent got one of them funky remotes out of that click movie have you? lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nah mate i aint


----------

